# IML Super DMZ 3.0 Log/Review Heady Muscle



## heady muscle (Mar 3, 2014)

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


Starting Weight: 175      Height: 5' 7"  I wanted body fat, but the lady that does it has not been around. Last time I had it measured around 13%.

Day 1: March 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]
One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
Back:          4 sets each
Superset:


Pulldowns /Wide grip low pulley rows: 
 One arm T bar rows/ Hammer strength row machine. 
Stiff arm pull downs 
Chest:
Superset:


Bench press/ Dips 
Incline Dumbell press/Cable crossovers 
Flat flies/ pushups 
? hour on treadmill running.
 All reps vary on energy and mood. I follow the instinctive principle to the TEE! LOL!


*First impressions and side effects:*
I can?t say I saw much of anything first day of taking this. I did have some heartburn which is a rarity with me.  The pump felt flat, but did not look it, if that makes any sense. I felt off all day mentally and physically, but I don?t think that had anything to do with the DMZ.

Dosages per day:
DMZ 3.0: 2 capsule  one AM one PM
Talos and Aegis: 2 each twice a day
Herb tintures: Dandelion root, Red Clover blossom, reishi mushroom extract. Once a day.
Hawthorne extract capsules
Cayenne pepper capsules

*Diet:*
Caloric intake will be just below maintenance or at maintenance. I am traveling for work couples days a week so it is hampering my ability to use this as a cut.
I will be playing this part by ear.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 4, 2014)

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


Starting Weight: 175      Height: 5? 7?

Day 1: March 4[SUP]th[/SUP]
One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
Biceps:          4 sets
Giant set


Dumbbell curls
 Preacher curls
hammer curls
Triceps:
Superset: 3 each


Kickbacks/Dips between benches
One are extensions/ diamond pushups
Pressdowns  pyramiding down 2 sets
? hour on treadmill running.
*Impressions and side effects:*
Starting to feel more solid/harder. Increase in aggression very noticeable.  Still with every dose some heartburn, which is a rarity with me.  Great hard pump during workout with good stamina. Nothing else noticeable today.
No headaches or backpumps at this point.

Dosages per day:
DMZ 3.0: 2 capsule  one AM one PM


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the log brother!

Have fun and KILL it!


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 5, 2014)

In on this!


----------



## nsp (Mar 6, 2014)

Right on.  These DMZ 3.0 logs are always great.  I'm in for it.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 6, 2014)

Time to get big


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 6, 2014)

Following along, smash it my man!!


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 6, 2014)

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


Starting Weight: 177      Height: 5? 7?

Day 1: March 6[SUP]th[/SUP]
One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
Quads:          4 sets
Superset


Squats
 Leg extentions in drop sets/half doubles
Superset


Leg presses
Hack squats
Hams
Superset: 5 each


Stiff legged dead lifts
Leg curls
 
? hour on treadmill running.

*Impressions and side effects:*
Crippling pump in my quads. No fucking lie. Yikes. Seriously, I was nervous driving home. I was trying to think what to tell a cop if I got pulled over. ?sorry officer, too much DMZ 3.0. ? 

The aggression is good. Not out of control. Steady. 

The thing that has caught me off guard the most with this, is the stamina I am getting. I felt like I could train for hours. And I don?t fuck around. I have a hat on and don?t talk to anyone if I am training alone. Supersets/Giantsets. Loving it.
I did notice a slight back and chin pumps today.


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 6, 2014)

Lmao at too much DMZ officer....yeah the stamina is unbelievable


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2014)

Sdmz3.0 does give some def energy too your training session..


----------



## s2h (Mar 6, 2014)

OP..if your not running a test dose with the sdmz3.0 I would recommend some 4-and do by IML...by week 3-4 you may need it..

If your running test disregard..


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 6, 2014)

s2h said:


> OP..if your not running a test dose with the sdmz3.0 I would recommend some 4-and do by IML...by week 3-4 you may need it..
> 
> If your running test disregard..


I was thinking of adding Trest, but I will check that out. You were in my brain on that one. Thanks for the heads up.
I will save the test for the next non-PH run, coming soon to a liver near me.


----------



## Weallride97 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can you PM about a few questions about DMZ I can't seem to find out how to PM you and I'm new


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 7, 2014)

You can't PM yet brother. Need more posts. What is your question


----------



## Weallride97 (Mar 7, 2014)

What's the thoughts on Iron Labs DMZ 3.0 following there guide. Weeks 1-4 ~ Super-DMZ Rx? - 2 capsules per day (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)
Weeks 1-4 ~ 4-Andro Rx? - 2 capsules per day (improved mood, energy and libido)
Weeks 1-8 ~ Advanced Cycle Support Rx? - 2 capsules per day (organ and lipid support)
Weeks 5-8 ~ Ultra Male Rx? - 1 capsule per day (post cycle therapy)
Weeks 5-8 ~ E-Control Rx? - 1 capsule 3 times per day (post cycle therapy) 
As a 16 year old? Been working out for almost 3 years now,
Thank you


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 7, 2014)

Brother if your 16 you should not take any oral or injectable aas or pH at all. Especially SuperDMZ 3.
Your endocrine system is not fully mature yet and you may do irreparable harm to it by starting this early.


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 7, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> Brother if your 16 you should not take any oral or injectable aas or pH at all. Especially SuperDMZ 3.
> Your endocrine system is not fully mature yet and you may do irreparable harm to it by starting this early.


Agreed 100%!


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 7, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> Brother if your 16 you should not take any oral or injectable aas or pH at all. Especially SuperDMZ 3.
> Your endocrine system is not fully mature yet and you may do irreparable harm to it by starting this early.


Listen to the man. I know many that started to young that are now in their forties and totally regret it. Stay clean for as long as you can. You have your own Super DMZ in your blood right now, its more than enough. Go with it, enjoy it. Don't take your own nature away from yourself so young, it fades fast as it is. Old dudes like me its fine, we had our kicks and lil' more won't hurt.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 7, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> *Super DMZ 3.0 log*
> 
> 
> Starting Weight: 177      Height: 5? 7?
> ...



BTW, that is 1/2 hour on the treadmill. I am copy and pasting from a Word document. For some reason it is not translating to the text here. Lol. Yesterday after training legs it did feel like a question mark; 'like, why the fuck I am doing this????


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 9, 2014)

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


Starting Weight: 183      Height: 5? 7?

Day 1: March 9[SUP]nd[/SUP]
One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
Back:          4 sets each
Superset:


chins /bent over barbell rows
 One arm T bar rows/ Hammer strength row machine.
Dumbell pullovers/one arm dumbbell row
Chest:
Superset:


Bench press/ Dips
Incline bench press/incline flies
Flat flies/ pushups
Half hour on treadmill running.


*First impressions and side effects:*
The pump again was insane. I noticed I was huffing and puffing today and thought I was just tired. Jump on the scale, my weight has gone up dramatically. I am on maintenance or below diet. Incredible.
Some back and shin pumps again. Aggression is present.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 10, 2014)

Didn't train today. Work keep me late. I did get on the scale and my weight is booming! 183! Still no sign of bloat. People have asked at work what is going on. The one thing is, my face getting thinner and I am getting lean and very hard. I did not expect this. Wasn't really trying to put on mass. lol.
Just started now to get some testicular atrophy. Got hide'em from the wife! Shouldn't be a problem after being married 15 years!
This stuff is the real deal. Very impressed. Not for kiddies.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 12, 2014)

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


Starting Weight: 

Day 1: March [SUP]11[/SUP]
One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

*Workout:*
_Quads_:          4 sets
*Stupor set*


Front Squats 
Back Squats 
*Superset*


Alternate leg lunges 
Sissy squats 
_Hams_
*Superset*: 5 each


Stiff legged dead lifts 
Leg curls 
 
Half hour on treadmill some running, my quads felt like lead ballons.

*Impressions and side effects:*
Once again a severe pump in my quads.  I thought I was Tom Platz walking (more like shuffling) around! 

The aggression is still very good. I am surprised by the well being feel/mixed with aggression. Strange.  

Stamina is still sensational.

 Once again heart burn and crazy ass back pump. Man that back pump was tough. The front squats probably had something to do with that! Whoa!

I up my dosages of Butchers Broom, Cayenne pepper and Hawthorne Berry tinctures. I haven't and should check my BP, but I was huffing puffing the other day and thought I should have precautionary measures. Forgot to weigh myself.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 17, 2014)

Took the Weekend off for Snowshoeing and shoveling snow off the roof: This is from Friday:
*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


Starting Weight: 186      Height: 5? 7?

Day 1: March
One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
Chest:          4 sets each
Superset:


Dumbbell press/Flies
 Dumbbell  decline/decline flies
Incline Dumbbell press/Incline flies
Bicep/triceps:
Superset:


Wide barbell curls/tricep extensions
Dumbbell curls/ kickbacks
Hammer curls/dip between benches
Half hour on treadmill running.


*First impressions and side effects:*
Good solid workout. Great pump once again. Some sore joints the last few days. Still heart burn and sometimes crippling back pumps.
Getting stronger every workout. Moods are stable.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 19, 2014)

Is anyone even reading this Log? LMAO! 

Okay, a new day:

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


*Weight: 188      Height: 5? 7?*

One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
*Delts :*          3 sets each
Superset:


Dumbbell shoulder press/Side laterials 
 Arnold presses/front Laterials 
Dumbbell PALMS IN shoulder press/rear laterials 
*ABS: *3 sets each
Superset:


Dumbbell FEET TO SKY CORKSCREWS/Incline sit ups (vary)
Dumbbell figure eights/ leg raises
Plank pose/ crunches
*Traps:*



HEAVY Barbell shrugs/ with lighter higher rep dumbbell shrugs! *BADASS and PROBABLY STUPID BUT EFFECTIVE!*


Half hour on treadmill running.


*First impressions and side effects:*
Once again the pumps are incredible. That fucking workout killed me shoulders! Honestly, I didn't want to even put my arms up to hang on to the steering wheel. Time for a home gym!
Aggression is still present but not out of control.
I have gained about thirteen pounds. None looks like water. Raw!
Appetite is out of control. Upped my intake of raw veges/nuts.
Still this crazy heartburn and back pumps.
My strength has gone up quite a bit. Vascularity is AMAZING! Do to my sporadic life style, this is not turning out to be a cut like I wanted. I am getting leaner, but not the pace I previously planned.
Night all


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey brother this is am excellent log so far keep up the great work! Sorry about the lack of feedback.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 19, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> Hey brother this is am excellent log so far keep up the great work! Sorry about the lack of feedback.



I appreciate the feedback Chez! I was flipping shit though! 

DMZ is real. This stuff is not for the young or faint of heart. A few days during this run I thought; "what the fu....!" 

Getting near the end of the bottle already. Kinda of a bummer. BUT, getting ready to make a move onto the bigger guns after a short PCT. 

Thanks again.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 19, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 19, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


No pics.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning All!


*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


Starting Weight: 188      Height: 5? 7?


One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
Quads:          4 sets
Vomit set


Front Squats
Hack Squats
Superset


Alternate leg lunges
Sissy squats
Hams
Superset: 5 each


Stiff legged dead lifts
Leg curls
 
? hour on treadmill running.

*Impressions and side effects:*
Good steady workout. Legs felt pumped, but not balloon like. More deep and chiseled feeling. No, I am not stoned writing this!

I was worried that these three compounds would make me feel heavy and cumbersome most the time. I am really surprised how good I have felt. Some headaches, the back pumps, but besides that over feel pretty good. I am most definitely hard and thicker looking. I wouldn?t say dry as of yet.


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol@stoned


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 20, 2014)

Great info brother. How is the strength?


----------



## glutezbrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Is Jason Genova still with IronMagLabs?


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 21, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Great info brother. How is the strength?



Strength seems good, but the way I train it is not easy to say my weights went up 'this much." Since I do mostly super-sets/giant sets, the thing I noticed most is my stamina, which is out of this world. I do FEEL stronger and I am using heavier weights, but it is too hard for me to quantify in numbers. 

Lovely stuff.  Pat the person on the back that put this compound together. I thought it would be over the top for me, but it seems right on par.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 21, 2014)

Glad your liking your run my man


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 23, 2014)

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


Starting Weight: ?      Height: 5&#146; 7&#148;

One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
Back:          4 sets each
Superset:


chins
bent over barbell rows /low pulley row
 T bar rows/ pulldowns
Dumbell pullovers/one arm t bar row
Chest:
Superset:


Incline bench press   Half &#150; Doubles / Dips
 Flies /bench press
hammer strength press/ pushups
10 mins on treadmill running.


*Impressions and side effects:*
Feeling lethargic and heavy the last few days. Could not finish treadmill because of crazy ass shin pumps.  Dragging ass in this one. still a decent workout though and my strength is going up VERY noticeably. Heartburn has subsided. Feeling harder and looking it. Leaning up, recomp is starting to take hold. My appetite is down now, which is good.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 25, 2014)

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*
Weight: 190      Height: 5&#146; 7&#148;
One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
Biceps:          4 sets
Giant set


Dumbbell curls wide
hammer curls
High rep barbell for finishing (fucking owwwweeeee!)
Triceps:
Superset: 3 each


Kickbacks/Dips between benches
One are extensions/ diamond pushups
Lying triceps extensions down 2 sets
Half an hour on treadmill running.

*Impressions and side effects:*
Back pumps seemed to be vanishing. I upped my intake of Talos and calcium/mag/phos. I don&#146; t know if that helped or not.
Weight had leveled, partially due to diet.
The pumps are freaking amazing. My vascularity has increased quite a bit in this week or so. I feel incredible strong. Some headaches. I should check BP. I think I have about five days left. Still feel lethargic, but strong. 

I should have done triceps first today. Biceps fucked me for the Triceps. I could barely grip anything. 

This product is serious. I recommended it ONLY for experienced users.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 26, 2014)

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


Starting Weight: 188      Height: 5&#146; 7&#148;

One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
Quads:          6 sets
Stupor set
      Leg extensions  pre-exhaust
      Squats   last three sets descending.
4 sets
Superset
       Leg press   last set descending
       Lying leg curls
Superset: 3 each
         Hack squats
         Stiff legged dead lifts

Half hour on treadmill mostly walking some running  

*Impressions and side effects:*
My strength is going through the roof. I think I&#146;ve seen a good 20 plus percent increase. It is becoming more apparent workout by workout now. 

The stamina is through the roof also. Well, until I get on the treadmill. I was gassed. Shin splints seemed reduced today.
The aggression has receded. Feel pretty grounded.

 I am still getting headaches but nothing severe. Just an mild ache. 

Five or so days left. Kinda of bummed.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 30, 2014)

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*


Starting Weight: 192    Height: 5&#146; 7&#148;

One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

Workout:
Back:          4 sets each
Superset:


low pulley row/Hammer Strength Iso pulldown
 Front pulldowns/Barbell rows/ one arm t bar row
Dumbell pullovers (3sets)
Chest:
Superset:


Incline Dumbbell bench press/ Dips/Cable cross over
 Flies /bench press/ Hammer Strength bench press for a burnout
pushups
half hour (almost) treadmill running.


*Impressions and side effects:*
Great work out even though I walked into the gym early A.M. with a crushing headache (most likely sinuses). Great stamina again. Pump felt some what flat. Very strong.
Last days, and I&#146;ll go into a short PCT (unless I keep dithering about which AAS I want to run and where to get! Complete dumbass at times).

Like I said before, this shit is for real. Would I run it again? Yes. Good stuff.
I will be running the IMF OSTA for Heavy also starting in a few weeks during my PCT. That&#146;ll be with some clomid/nolva and 11oxo.


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 30, 2014)

Have you tried the 2.0 as well as the 3.0? How do they compare? Is the 3.0 way better?


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 31, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Have you tried the 2.0 as well as the 3.0? How do they compare? Is the 3.0 way better?


No, I have not tried 2.0. I am sure there are plenty folks here or at PHF that have though.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 2, 2014)

FIRST OFF, A Big Thank you HEAVY for letting me log this. Much Appreciated and I hope I did a good Job for you! The 31st was the last day of dosing. I will follow up with PCT. 
Thanks again!

*Super DMZ 3.0 log*

  Height: 5&#146; 7&#148;
  One capsule upon waking and one in the evening.

  Workout: 
  Biceps:          4 sets 
  Giant set
·      Dumbbell curls wide
·      hammer curls
·      High rep barbell for finishing
  Triceps:
  Superset: 3 each
·      Kickbacks/Dips between benches
·      One are extensions/ diamond pushups
·      Rope cable triceps extensions down 3 sets
  Half an hour on treadmill running. 

*Impressions and side effects:*
  Last Day. Feel pretty damn good, but sorry to see the DMZ 3.0 end.

  I will start my PCT when those things arrive.

  I will follow up down the road.

My end weight is 191, that is from 178. Some is water weight, but I am not very puffy and look hard, vascular and full. Like I said before this compound was more than I was looking for, but it was worth the trip. I will be curious to see how the gains hold during pct and there after.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2014)

Up 13 lbs in 4 weeks! Awesome run brother! Glad you liked it!


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 3, 2014)

Great log man! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Apr 8, 2014)

Succesfull cycle. I haven't run SDMZ3.0 but 2.0 was good.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 17, 2014)

Running a log for Osta Rx now. I have lost a few pounds, down to 187, but look good and hard. I didn't mind losing the 4/5 pounds, I tightened up quite a bit.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 19, 2014)

Can't wait to try some of this stuff


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 19, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> Can't wait to try some of this stuff


Is worth the trip!


----------

